# The wrong way to pipe a kitchen drain



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

This was from a botched kitchen remodel where the home owner had a kitchen put into his garage including a sink, dishwasher, stove, and countertop. The remodeler ran 1-1/2" PVC in the wall horizontally around a corner and into the utility room and tied into the washer drain. I found all that out from the home owners son who remembered how it was done. A fellow plumber tried to cable the line and couldn't. I was sent out to jet it and realized that something was weird. I cut into the wall and this is what I found:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

After seeing that I stopped and told the home owner I could not fix it without replacing the entire line properly. Even if I were to cut the California trap out and cable it from there, I was worried that there were pressure fittings or short sweep 90°s or something else completely stupid that was going to make me regret touching it. So I figured I would quit while I was ahead and let the home owner take it up with the contractor. Even the basket strainer had the gasket on the top of the sink and was loose and leaking profusely. Sheez...


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

That right there is QUALITY!


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

double trapping! isn't that just being safer! (Sewer gas? not on my watch!!!!!!!!)


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

This was the first idea, before trap primers (2 is better then 1)


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gardon said:


> double trapping! isn't that just being safer! (Sewer gas? not on my watch!!!!!!!!)


Double trapping with no vent run for 30' horizontally


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Double trapping with no vent run for 30' horizontally


That sounds like code! LOL (his own code):thumbsup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> After seeing that I stopped and told the home owner I could not fix it without replacing the entire line properly. Even if I were to cut the California trap out and cable it from there, I was worried that there were pressure fittings or short sweep 90°s or something else completely stupid that was going to make me regret touching it. So I figured I would quit while I was ahead and let the home owner take it up with the contractor. Even the basket strainer had the gasket on the top of the sink and was loose and leaking profusely. Sheez...


California trap?:blink:


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

once the first trap gets sucked from no vent, it becomes the vent, and the second trap meets code for the fixture trap!!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

JK949 said:


> California trap?:blink:


Ditto


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Are y'all asking what is a California trap? Or were you just saying how ridiculous it is to have one in the wall like that?


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Are y'all asking what is a California trap? Or were you just saying how ridiculous it is to have one in the wall like that?


Im saying its ridiculous, ive heard of a california spring roll, but if the sushi shop has double traps im passing :whistling2:


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

My state, you trap it once...then hurry and get it to the fur buyer!


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

If you have to trap it twice.... (your not doing it right) Unless he chewed it off


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Next time when a handy hack ask me how to pipe a kitchen or lav drain, I'll tell the person its must be 'california' trapped..


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm no electrician, but I don't think that 12/2 should be floating around back there either....


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Next time when a handy hack ask me how to pipe a kitchen or lav drain, I'll tell the person its must be 'california' trapped..


So what do you call a sch 40 trap like that with the nut connecting the trap to the 90°? I have also heard them referred to as L.A. style traps.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

we can tell a real master did that one......lol NOT!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Airgap said:


> I'm no electrician, but I don't think that 12/2 should be floating around back there either....


I thought the same thing, but it was about par for that entire remodel job. I was really nervous when I was cutting into the wall that I was going to cut a flex line in the wall or something stupid like that. Needless to say I was very careful.


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> So what do you call a sch 40 trap like that with the nut connecting the trap to the 90°? I have also heard them referred to as L.A. style traps.


 here we call them trash! can't use them if they are in a wall (washer) or under floor (tub/shower), you can use them under a sink drain that is 2" Commercial sinks other than that they are left overs from the past. However it is still stupid to use them under a commercial/church sink for they dump into a floor sink with a air gap... I see those things at L**** and H*** D**** a lot!!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> So what do you call a sch 40 trap like that with the nut connecting the trap to the 90°? I have also heard them referred to as L.A. style traps.


La traps are a trap with a trap adapter in one piece. Has a nut for trap adapter and another for the 90


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

shakeyglenn68 said:


> here we call them trash! can't use them if they are in a wall (washer) or under floor (tub/shower), you can use them under a sink drain that is 2" Commercial sinks other than that they are left overs from the past. However it is still stupid to use them under a commercial/church sink for they dump into a floor sink with a air gap... I see those things at L**** and H*** D**** a lot!!


All traps in walls must be glued traps and traps with nut are for under sinks or any accessible area.


----------



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> All traps in walls must be glued traps and traps with nut are for under sinks or any accessible area.


Yeah I wouldn't call a schedule 40 trap junk I think they are better than that thin wall tubular stuff. Like you said they are not allowed to be concealed but no trap with union can be.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> After seeing that I stopped and told the home owner I could not fix it without replacing the entire line properly. Even if I were to cut the California trap out and cable it from there, I was worried that there were pressure fittings or short sweep 90°s or something else completely stupid that was going to make me regret touching it. So I figured I would quit while I was ahead and let the home owner take it up with the contractor. Even the basket strainer had the gasket on the top of the sink and was loose and leaking profusely. Sheez...


 probably a real smart move quitting while your ahead. how many times myself (and others here) wished they just stopped while ahead. the trend I find here, is just like your posted pic. lots of little thing's that make you say uh oh. whats going on here.


----------

